

CNN Ignoring "Up to 275 Military Personnel to Iraq" - chatmasta

I know this kind of world-news content is usually outside the scope of HN, but I was hoping we could turn this into a meta-discussion of how ridiculous CNN really is. Over six hours ago, Obama announced that he would be deploying &quot;up to 275 military personnel to Iraq.&quot; By all accounts, this should be breaking news, especially when it directly contradicts his statement from two days ago that he would not be putting &quot;boots on the ground.&quot;<p>Multiple mainstream news outlets, including BBC [1], Reuters [2], The Guardian [3], and even Fox News [4] are featuring this story as frontpage, breaking news. And yet, on CNN, the story is nowhere to be found on the front page, neither in the U.S. edition [5] nor the International edition [6].<p>Does anyone else appreciate the absurdity of this? To me, it&#x27;s a prime example of how mainstream media outlets like CNN, relied upon by many in the U.S., are no more than a mouthpiece -- or a muzzle -- for the administration. I have no doubt that CNN is withholding this story at the request of the White House, where I&#x27;m sure many bureaucrats are hoping they can tide over the mainstream American sheeple with stories of Tornadoes and Bush-bashing.<p>Millions of Americans rely on CNN as a source of their news. Is it any wonder that so many Americans are ill informed or lacking any substantial opinions of their own?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;world-middle-east-27875053<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reuters.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;2014&#x2F;06&#x2F;16&#x2F;us-iraq-security-usa-warpowers-idUSKBN0ER2XU20140616<p>[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;world&#x2F;2014&#x2F;jun&#x2F;16&#x2F;us-iran-talks-iraq-john-kerry<p>[4] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.foxnews.com&#x2F;politics&#x2F;2014&#x2F;06&#x2F;16&#x2F;us-sending-275-troops-to-iraq&#x2F;<p>[5] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;2pDmKhq.png<p>[6] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;2t8RKJT.png
======
MaysonL
[http://globalpublicsquare.blogs.cnn.com/2014/06/15/u-s-
defen...](http://globalpublicsquare.blogs.cnn.com/2014/06/15/u-s-defending-
the-indefensible-in-iraq/?hpt=wo_r1)

~~~
chatmasta
Interestingly their CNN breaking news twitter did report on the troops. But
they have certainly not featured it on the front page. Maybe it's because it's
early morning in US.

